# Watch Out!!!



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 4, 2005)

My mouse cursor just passed over my green buttons and I found out that I, Jonathan Randall, am now A SPLENDID ONE TO BEHOLD!

I bet my parents never imagined while raising me that I would someday become a SPLENDID ONE TO BEHOLD! If I could go back in time, someday, when as a young boy, my mother was lecturing me for this or that, because I could have told her; "... mother, you will rue the day you threatened to spank me for such a trivial offense, for I, Jonathan, will someday - in the not too distant future - officially become a SPLENDID ONE TO BEHOLD".

I'm going directly to the store to purchase an expensive bottle of Merlot ($6.99 and up) to celebrate - Paisano will not do for this, nor will "Two BUCK CHUCK" (Charles Shaw's $1.99 Merlot).

lol.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Have you achieved Enlightenment yet? Or at least, Inner Peace?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Have you achieved Enlightenment yet? Or at least, Inner Peace?


Nah, just splendour.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2005)

Ahh... Jonathan, I see you will soon have a "much to be proud of" followed by a "brilliant future" as you venture towards having "reputation beyond repute" 

Congrats!  :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet! I, myself, have but a spectacular aura; however, it is only a matter of time, as are all things.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2005)

artyon: :cheers: 
Terry


----------



## searcher (Oct 5, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Nah, just splendour.


Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

And what lies beyond repute, you ask? No one knows!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Arnisador said:
			
		

> And what lies beyond repute, you ask? No one knows!


 I'll let you know when I get there, Arni! %-}


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, we'll eventually get to a time when we'll need a level up from "*reputation beyond repute*".  I propose we program the system with "*Avert your eyes, you are unworthy to look upon <*name*>!!!*"


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, we'll eventually get to a time when we'll need a level up from "*reputation beyond repute*".  I propose we program the system with "*Avert your eyes, you are unworthy to look upon <*name*>!!!*"


 I agree.  Perhaps once users reach a certain rep count they get that.  What'dya say?  4,000?? :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I agree. Perhaps once users reach a certain rep count they get that. What'dya say? 4,000?? :ultracool


Well, at the rate that Bob had laid it out here, we maybe should have already been there.... so 4000 sounds fair to me.

BTW, notice that the list there needs updating: I've noted a few people's comment said something about "whale excrement". :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I agree. Perhaps once users reach a certain rep count they get that. What'dya say? 4,000?? :ultracool


*wonders who could possibly be nearing or past that point.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> *wonders who could possibly be nearing or past that point.


 No idea. 


			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, at the rate that Bob had laid it out here, we maybe should have already been there.... so 4000 sounds fair to me.


   Me too - it seems rather in keeping with established increments.


			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> BTW, notice that the list there needs updating: I've noted a few people's comment said something about "whale excrement".


 :lol2::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I get there, Arni! %-}


I gotta start giving rep. to myself so I can close in on you...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, we'll eventually get to a time when we'll need a level up from "*reputation beyond repute*". I propose we program the system with "*Avert your eyes, you are unworthy to look upon <*name*>!!!*"


I like it!

I propose that we use a circular system, too, so that after you hit oh, say, 4000 points, it circles back down to -10000 and you have to work your way back up. That keeps it fair for everyone.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I like it!
> 
> I propose that we use a circular system, too, so that after you hit oh, say, 4000 points, it circles back down to -10000 and you have to work your way back up. That keeps it fair for everyone.


 ROFLMFAO!!!  So I suppose once I get bonked down to -10000, then you're gonna start in with a bunch of bad posts to keep you just below 4000, eh?  Two can play that game, senor! :flame:


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 5, 2005)

Way to make the sub-1000 club feel insignificant, mr. and mrs. super posters... 

*goes off to kick something smaller than he is*


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Way to make the sub-1000 club feel insignificant, mr. and mrs. super posters...
> 
> *goes off to kick something smaller than he is*


 Hey ... guess what popped up on my screen when I tried to rep you for that post?


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OUMoose again.


 :moon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey ... guess what popped up on my screen when I tried to rep you for that post?
> :moon:


Here, I'll give it to OUMoose. Besides, isn't it better if he receives rep. from an individual who is SPLENDID TO BEHOLD!!!, rather than from someone who is beyond repute, yet no longer SPLENDID TO BEHOLD!!! ?


Edited: you'll have to wait on the Reputation Moose. MT tells me that I have given out to much reputation in the last 24 hrs. Seems my new status has made me Diamond Jim Brady with the Rep. function. Sorry.

Postscript: even as a SPLENDID ONE, like you I am well under 1,000 points myself. I should change my handle to Blossoming Schwartz ("Spaceballs" reference) . Angel and Napalm have been taken, unfortunately.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ROFLMFAO!!! So I suppose once I get bonked down to -10000, then you're gonna start in with a bunch of bad posts to keep you just below 4000, eh?


 Oh, come now...could I get any worse than this? 

 Anyway, think of it as a challenge!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Edited: you'll have to wait on the Reputation Moose. MT tells me that I have given out to much reputation in the last 24 hrs.


 I took care of it!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I took care of it!


Thank you sir! Even though you are no longer SPLENDID, the gesture was appreciated. LOL :>)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Way to make the sub-1000 club feel insignificant, mr. and mrs. super posters...
> 
> *goes off to kick something smaller than he is*


Moose! I just noticed that you too have achieved SPLENDIDITY. Congratulations, sir? m'am? (moose is of an indertinate gender, could be either).


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 5, 2005)

I was a splendid one..

 Now it says "Much to be proud of"  but they aren't saying what... I think that means I got "promoted" to a fancy title and a job in the basement that requires no human contact...


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2005)

nice. I was a splendid one to behold until yesterday or today. Now I have much to be proud of.

How do you sort users by rep?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2005)

Members List

Click on "Rep" and it's sort both ways.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 6, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> nice. I was a splendid one to behold until yesterday or today. Now I have much to be proud of.
> 
> How do you sort users by rep?


Sorry to hear that you lost your "Splendidity". I know how hard it was for me when I lost my "Glorious Beacon of Light", in order to become "very nice", or "a jewell in the rough", or some such thing, so I sympathize with your loss...

Still, congratulations on having much to be proud of. How is your training progressing? Hope all is well.

I think all you have to look forward to now is a "Reputation Beyond Repute". MT Staff, I suggest the addition of a new title, beyond Repute,: "... Has Attained the Wisdom and Beauty and Cuteness of a Pug Dog".


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Now it says "Much to be proud of" but they aren't saying what... I think that means I got "promoted" to a fancy title and a job in the basement that requires no human contact...


You mean you didn't get the salary increase like the rest of us? Complain to Kaith.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you lost your "Splendidity". I know how hard it was for me when I lost my "Glorious Beacon of Light", in order to become "very nice", or "a jewell in the rough", or some such thing, so I sympathize with your loss...


 Yesssss .... rather like martial arts, no?  You strive and strive for years to become black belt only to find you're in essence a white belt again.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Oh, come now...could I get any worse than this?


  ..........(sometimes it's best to just not say anything at all).........


			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Anyway, think of it as a challenge!


  I do believe stick and knife would be your weapons of choice, sir? :viking3:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

I am hoping to start taking a Jodo class this weekend...maybe we can compromise?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

Judo, eh?  My teacher has been judoka since he was ... uhhhhh ... seven? I think?  I'll study up.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

First she gets more rep. than me, now she's trying to run up her post count... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

First she gets more rep. than me, now she's trying to run up her post count... 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh, that duplication really _was_ an accident...the server told me I couldn't post again so soon, having just posted in another thread, but apparently it took it. I'll leave it there...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> First she gets more rep. than me, now she's trying to run up her post count...
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 No, I'm not a post ho.  I can't just visit every active thread on the board and drop one line, sorry.  :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Judo, eh? My teacher has been judoka since he was ... uhhhhh ... seven? I think? I'll study up.


Jodo, the four foot staff! But I've been doing BJJ, so we can compromise on Judo!

What happened to the "duplicate post" message I replied to? Now it looks like I'm making no sense! And we all know that that can't be right...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I can't just visit every active thread on the board and drop one line, sorry.


I never lost the habit of reading _the whole board_ from when I worked here, so I end up all over the place! Who knows what you'll find in the corners of MartialTalk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 6, 2005)

w00t!

I made it to rough jewel!

Is that good?  I think it is....I dunno


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Stoopid rep.

There are still 12 people on the board with higher rep scores than me.


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2005)

don't feel bad, I'm number 38.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> don't feel bad, I'm number 38.


Still not bad when you consider that we have a almost 2,000 members.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I never lost the habit of reading _the whole board_ from when I worked here, so I end up all over the place! Who knows what you'll find in the corners of MartialTalk.


 Ya know, I still go through the list in my head ... "Okay, New Posts then Korean, Study and General ...." Hard habit to break.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

We need a 12-step program for ex-staff. Let's get Kaith to fund it. I think a $20,000 seed grant would be a reasonable start.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 7, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Moose! I just noticed that you too have achieved SPLENDIDITY. Congratulations, sir? m'am? (moose is of an indertinate gender, could be either).


Woohoo!!! 

*basks in the glow of _his_ splendidness*

Thank you for such a prestigious honor!


----------

